# The first real snow my dogs have seen...



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

For those of you that do not know... We move here to Idaho from las Vegas last February... My dogs are desert dogs and we have had a couple times where it snowed like an inch but we woke up this morning to nine inches... And the dogs love it!!




































































































Anywho I think they r ok with the snow lol...


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww! I remember when our terrier/schnouzer mix first saw snow. It was hillarious. I'm glad they like it! Be sure to keep those toes warm when they get intise though. I know dogs feet are ALOT tougher than ours, but I would hate to see snow for the first time and run around in it barefoot haha.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sure they are fine especially since they only go outside to play and to potty... And I am always watchig them so they only go out for a short time at a time... Besides after about two loops around the yard in the snow they were done and begging to go in... Lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics, I love that last shot and the one where she is burying her head in the snow lol very cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Brook what awesome pics, I am lovin the one of nakita withher head buried in the snow, lol and you and the kiddoes look all toasty warm in those coats, me being a girl from the south, I like my heat, love the snow but without the cold  Thanks for sharing


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikita does that everywhere in the yard like she's looking for something and when she comes up with a head full snow she takes off running again lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, looks like Penny digging for worms, lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like they love it!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol, great pictures!!

Looks like they had a BLAST


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Our terrier mix was the same way haha 
"What is this stuff...? Oh! Cold! But fun to jump in..." *jump, jump, one lap* "Okay, I'm done. Open the door please." 

I love how the cold get's animals all playful. they're a hoot. Love the pics!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys... Really appreciate the feedback...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great photos. I loved when Vendetta saw snow for the first time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Sarge !


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. I wish we had some snow. I want my yard to be white like that.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

They look like they are having so much fun....I can't wait to see Beastley in the snow this will be his first winter with us.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

That is sweet!! looks like they enjoyed it!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Great pics. I wish we had some snow. I want my yard to be white like that.


Huh? Oh Krystal, snow is not everything that's it's packed up to be 
Awesome pics Brooke, your pups look like naturals in the snow Badger just saw some of that same first snow here in Indiana, and wasn't impressed LOL!!
I took a few snaps of him running to the door ha ha, and of course, I got a pic of his first paw prints in the snow too!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge didn't like it at first... He was walking through like a cat with wet paws lol... But Nikita really showed him it could be fun... 

Kg. I love the look of snow but I'm a summer baby and I grew up in the desert... Ten minutes of shoveling the driveway will change your mind real quick on how pretty it is lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Looked like they had a blast, ya'll got TONS of snow! My goodness!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't wait to have my yard fenced in and let my dog play free for a while 

Great pics


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

And they are saying we are going to get more tonight and tomorrow...


----------

